# computer keeps getting blue screen because of "ati3duag.dll"



## rshelton23 (May 30, 2008)

My video card is a ati Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP and I have no idea what to do.


----------



## rychas (Apr 14, 2008)

I am having the exact same problem. I bought an ASUS X53SA 1 week ago and I started to get blue screens whenever I watch a movie, or play a game. Basically, anything using the video drivers.

My card is the same as yours. Are you running Windows Vista?


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Please make a note of exactly what the BSOD is complaining about, reboot and post back here.


----------



## rychas (Apr 14, 2008)

I believe he's having the same issue that led me here in the first place... my post of details about it can be found here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24/ati-hd-2600-problems-causes-bsod-261676.html


----------

